# My Mantids



## sufistic (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Photos of some of the mantids I rear and breed.

_Acromantis sp._ IGM 181 nymph:






_Acromantis sp._ IGM 181 adult female with ootheca:






_Caliris elegans_ adult female:






_Creobroter sp._ IGM 174 1st instar nymph:






_Creobroter sp._ IGM 174 adult females with oothecae:






_Deroplatys desiccata_ mating pair:






_Deroplatys lobata_ IGM 186 hatchlings:






_Deroplatys lobata_ IGM 186 male nymphs:






_Deroplatys lobata_ IGM 186 mating pair:






_Deroplatys truncata_ 1st instar nymph:






_Deroplatys truncata_ mating pair:






_Deroplatys truncata_ adult female guarding her ootheca:






_Gongylus gongylodes_ hatchling:






_Hymenopus coronatus_ IGM 187 hatchlings:






_Hymenopus coronatus_ IGM 187 2nd instar:






_Hymenopus coronatus_ IGM 187 mating pair:






_Odontomantis sp._ IGM 188 adult female:






_Phyllocrania paradoxa_ mating pair:






_Theopropus elegans_ IGM 175 nymph:






_Theopropus elegans_ IGM 175 mating pair:






Lastly, _Toxodera beieri_ subadult female. No one in the worldwide mantis community have been able to successfully keep any _Toxodera sp._ in captivity for more than a week. This beauty of ours is still going strong after 4 months:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sufistic (Apr 9, 2010)

The mantis shelf:

Mantids:






Feeders:






Closeups:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mack&Cass (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome collection and photos. Too bad we live in Canada No exotic mantids allowed
Mackenzie


----------



## sufistic (Apr 9, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Awesome collection and photos. Too bad we live in Canada No exotic mantids allowed
> Mackenzie


Thanks. Exotic animals of any kind are not allowed here too. This is why I'm only keeping arthropods native to S.E. Asia. Most of the mantids that I have do exist in the wild here albeit in very low numbers due to deforestation. I'm doing what I can to keep these mantids alive and well and eventually release them into the nature reserves here.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 9, 2010)

Excellent, diverse collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow...very nice mantis collection you got there! Those are some really beautiful looking little Gals!


----------



## deathwing (Apr 9, 2010)

Toxodera beieri looks so evil... ;p


----------



## titus (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice collection! It makes me miss keeping mantids.


----------



## Roski (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on all your success! Beautiful specimens, thanks for sharing.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 9, 2010)

First rate!  Odd coloration on the Creobraters, does this particular species darken as it ages?


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



deathwing said:


> Toxodera beieri looks so evil... ;p


She's THE most docile mantis I've ever kept. I do hope that I can find her a male so that I can breed this species. That'll be a world first lol.



zonbonzovi said:


> First rate!  Odd coloration on the Creobraters, does this particular species darken as it ages?


There's no noticeable color change when they get older other than turning yellow, as with most other mantis species. These _Creobroter_ sp. are newly-established in the mantis hobby. The Japanese used to have them in culture for a bit but not any longer. I reintroduced these and a couple other S.E. Asian species into the hobby.


----------



## recluse (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice mantids and collection. I had some a few years ago and they were a lot of work for me compared to roaches and T's. Very nice work though.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 14, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Awesome collection and photos. Too bad we live in Canada No exotic mantids allowed
> Mackenzie


I second this! You have a beautiful collection! I am in love with your mantids! I currently breed Mantis religiosa because that's all we have in our Country , not to say I'm not thankfull to have these guys around! Easy and fun to keep and watch eat and grow up !


----------



## sufistic (Apr 15, 2010)

recluse said:


> Very nice mantids and collection. I had some a few years ago and they were a lot of work for me compared to roaches and T's. Very nice work though.


Thanks! You're right. They definitely need more care than roaches and T's.



Rosehairyred said:


> I second this! You have a beautiful collection! I am in love with your mantids! I currently breed Mantis religiosa because that's all we have in our Country , not to say I'm not thankfull to have these guys around! Easy and fun to keep and watch eat and grow up !


Thanks! I've never kept _M. religiosa_ before. I'm pretty sure they're awesome!


----------



## bioshock (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice collection that one looks like a stick im sure it catches prey easier then all the others combined.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 16, 2010)

Really cool!  I was passing this thread up and finally took a look at it, very neat looking mantids!  Thanks for the pics, very interesting!


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow Nice Mantid Collection and Set-up..
Mantids have always been one of my favorites!!


----------



## Obelisk (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome pics!! Mantids are fascinating.......... and that Toxodera is one of the most bizarre/cool-looking mantids I've seen yet.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 29, 2010)

SG as in Singapore?
Beautiful collection!
I didn't think we had that many species here!


----------



## shoejazz (Oct 27, 2012)

*Exotic mantids esp. toxodera beieri*

Hello
     You have a beautiful collection! I collect mantids as well. Too bad about the toxodera beieri. I was hoping to find a few to breed, but wasn't aware of their difficulty in keeping. Your other mantids are also causing me too much envy. Have you bred the beieri? Do you have any exotic mantids for sale right now?
Jason


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are awesome, especially the beieri!


----------



## papilio (Oct 20, 2014)

Great thread ... your _Toxodera beieri_ is an astonishing mantis!!


----------

